# Hard Working LGD



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2014)

This is Snowy.





She works the night shift.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2014)

I love this! 

Isn't it funny when they are crashed. Always shows they had a really rough night!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

Awe, she's a hard worker.  Love the pic.


----------

